# WARNING: Aluria Software has gone bad



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Frrom: Calendar Of Updates Forums

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=2558



> YoKenny said:
> 
> 
> > http://forums.tomcoyote.org/index.php?showtopic=20626
> ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am moving this to reviews rather than security as we don't want it bogged down in the middle of hjt logs etc


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

It does not surprise me at all.........I never rated or promoted Spyware Eliminator and I didnt like the way their forums dismissed other malware removal apps in favour of their substandard P.O.S.
At least we know what its true colours are.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok thanks dvk01.

Lets not forget...



> Users of AOL Spyware Protection and other sites that is powered by Aluria Software should be aware too that the spyware protection that they are using.. will not flag WhenU any longer as "Adware"


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Hewee for the heads up on this development. Followed your links to read all about it. Thanks. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome mach.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Another thread about this is here.

http://forums.techguy.org/t292406.html


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks again. Excellent article. An important alert for all anti-spyware users. And an underlining of the point that we all must keep informed. TSG is certainly doing a stellar job, and you Hewee, can't thanks you enough. :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know mach  Now if we can see some of these bad things they are doing get them finds and jail time it would help all of us out.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I sure 'stirred up a hornets nest!' The references above are very disturbing, indeed. For the record, here is where I was moved to buy and install Aluria's "Spyware Eliminator:"
http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archives/000004.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

redoak said:


> I sure 'stirred up a hornets nest!' The references above are very disturbing, indeed. For the record, here is where I was moved to buy and install Aluria's "Spyware Eliminator:"
> http://www.adwarereport.com/mt/archives/000004.html


It was good software and still is if you don't update it. 
I don't know if your get the bad part from updating it or you have to update the version or what.
I seen that review too but it was made before the bad news came out about them.

See this http://spywarewarrior.com/asw-test-guide.htm and this http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

Your see that there are not many Trustworthy Anti-Spyware Products.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"hewee:" Thanks for those two references. The choice of spyware, adware, etc. removal programs certainly has earned the appelation, "Buyer Beware."


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome, watch out and stay safe.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Hewee:
I see that when U is part of the latest package you get via the sneaky rootkit install that hit the net over the weekend, using an IE vulnerability. So much for their newly sworn clean status. So much for Aluria's judgment.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry. Didn't include more info on this installation of a rootkit on vulnerable PC's. Read about this horrific issue yesterday on Calendar of Updates. The reference is to a notice on broadbandreports. Link:
http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,11904374~mode=flat The root kits are being installed on web servers whereby malicious code is injecyed into a number of web sites, its the latter that give you the lovely package of spyware/malware. I mistakenly thot that rootkits were being installed on individual PC's.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I see that mach and then we have the " Bootcelerator Freeware - Don't Think of..." thread here too. http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2126020#post2126020


----------

